# Just for Fun , Horse photo contest



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

All of these are of my rescue ASB gelding 
1.Best Action Shot:
















2. Best Head Shot:
















3. Funniest Horse:
















4. Best Horse and Rider Team:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Does the horse have to be one you currently own, or can it be one you've owned in the past?

1) Best Action Shot:








2) Best Head Shot:








3) Funniest Horse:








4) Best Horse and Rider Team:









The bay is my old gelding, Dakota.


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

If it's a photo of your previously owned horse or lease horse i will let you post it.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

1. Best action shot









2. Best head shot









3. Funniest horse









4. Best horse and rided team


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*Winners!*

1: Best Action Shot- DraftyAiresMum

2: Best Head Shot- Artemis

3: Funniest Horse- All Shook Up

4: Best Horse and Rider Team- Artemis

Good job everyone!


----------

